# Where would you want your NBA team's D league team to be?



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

I think the Raps is in Colorado.

I'd like it to be in southern Ontario, particularly, Hamilton (about an hour south of Toronto and a pretty big market itself). This makes even more sense because the Raps have the added task of developing basketball in an entire country/province.

But where would you like to see D-League team?


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

I'd prefer that the Wolves' D-League affiliate were in Rochester, Minn., instead of the current Sioux Falls, S.D.

The populations are similar, with Rochester of about 100,000 people and Sioux Falls about 140,000, but Rochester is closer to other relatively large cities, able to draw from La Crosse, Wisc., for example. Rochester is only about an hour or slightly more southeast of Minneapolis, as opposed to a few hundred miles west and in a different state. Rochester is also more easily accessible and is very rapidly growing (thanks in part to Rochester Mayo hospital, which is world-renowned, and plans to expand the University of Minnesota into the Rochester area). Rochester has also had several minor league basketball teams before, including IBL and ABA teams. 

Most importantly for me, though--I want the short drive to watch games. Simple as that.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

I guess I would want them in South Bend so I could go whenever lol


----------



## SignGuyDino (Apr 30, 2003)

For the Bobcats, here's my personal list of potential teams. Keep in mind that the D-League played in arenas seriously too large and rushed it in the south.

1. Charlotte: This is to me by far makes the most sense. You could do an arrangement like the Lakers and have the Charlotte D-League team play in Bobcats Arena. The now-called Cricket Arena wouldn't be a bad idea except they host Arena Racing USA and the track being there makes it too costly for changeovers.

2. Asheville: The best D-League team before the league left the South. Still the only team with two D-League titles, won the last title before the league left. What makes Asheville even more enticing is the new Kimmel Arena that is primarily for UNC-Asheville but will seat 3,500 in a facility much better than the old Civic Center.

3. Wilmington: This also make a ton of sense...IF the NBA were to buy out the PBL. This makes a lot of sense as they expand by 8+ teams overnight. Problem is while the league did ok, they still had a team taken over mid-season (better than the ABA where teams just disappear), and maybe not all the teams would make muster. IF the NBA had any sense it would give a break on expansion fees for this league as in many ways it's doing the right thing.

4. Gastonia. Not a bad idea with right venue.

5. Greensboro. Proven it can support basketball from various conferences. 


Cities that cannot be considered:

1. Charleston. The toughest but come on now, they drew NOBODY when the LowGators were in town. The ONLY way this would make sense is if they played outdoors at the tennis center, too bad it's wintertime and even in SC you can feel it.

2. Fayetteville. Not quite as bad as Charleston but not much better.

3. Greenville. They have one really nice arena that is way too big.

4. Columbia. Same reason.

5. Winston-Salem. The Annex will draw nobody.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

SignGuyDino said:


> For the Bobcats, here's my personal list of potential teams. Keep in mind that the D-League played in arenas seriously too large and rushed it in the south.
> 
> 1. Charlotte: This is to me by far makes the most sense. You could do an arrangement like the Lakers and have the Charlotte D-League team play in Bobcats Arena. The now-called Cricket Arena wouldn't be a bad idea except they host Arena Racing USA and the track being there makes it too costly for changeovers.
> 
> ...


Savannah wouldn't be a bad choice - just a little further drive from Charlotte than the rest...


----------



## NikesNextDynasty (Mar 31, 2008)

I'd like Orlando's D-League to be right out in front of my house. It'd make my life alot easier.


----------



## King George (Jun 21, 2003)

In the same city as the team and the team should own it's own team and the rights to every player.


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

shookem said:


> I'd like it to be in southern Ontario, particularly, Hamilton (about an hour south of Toronto and a pretty big market itself). This makes even more sense because the Raps have the added task of developing basketball in an entire country/province.


While it'd be nice to have a team there, Hamilton can't support sports teams. The only team that's received even a modicum of consistent support is the Tiger-Cats, and even they have difficulty drawing fans (maybe because they've sucked since the mid-90s, but still).

The Raps D-league team would be better off in northern New York state or even a hoops hotbed like Philly (sharing with the Sixers, of course).


----------

